
Mexico’s Most Sorrowful Spirit Became a Cultural Phenomenon - Thevet
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-weeping-woman-in-mexico
======
ASalazarMX
> Off the screen, La Llorona is a well-known and pervasive legend who serves
> as a cautionary tale for multiple generations in Latinx households

Latinx households, really? There is a minuscule but vocal movement who pushes
to change the Spanish language so gendered words that end with 'a' or 'o' end
instead with 'x'. For example, 'niño' and 'niña' would become 'niñx', and
would be pronounced 'niñe'. I would just let this slide if the article was in
Spanish, but ffs, the English word 'Latin' doesn't have a gender and shouldn't
be written as 'Latinx'.

You make the world more inclusive by being more inclusive with others, not by
speaking politically correct.

